# Why the big tumble with Rogers today?



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Fairly large drop today for RCI, any particular reason?


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/10/24/rogers-communications-inc-earnings-beat-expectations-on-strong-results-in-cable-and-wireless/?__lsa=a449-2370

This could be a factor. A slow down in wireless subscription growth. The price drop could be a mix of bad news, concern about long-term future prospects, and a dash of who-knows-what. Bell and Telus were down today too - not as much - but still down.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Canadian said:


> http://business.financialpost.com/2013/10/24/rogers-communications-inc-earnings-beat-expectations-on-strong-results-in-cable-and-wireless/?__lsa=a449-2370
> 
> This could be a factor. A slow down in wireless subscription growth. The price drop could be a mix of bad news, concern about long-term future prospects, and a dash of who-knows-what. Bell and Telus were down today too - not as much - but still down.



Yeah, I have BCE and as such I follow it. It was actually up ~20 cents first this this morning, but then ended up down on the day.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Revenue was down but profit beat.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm thinking we'll see a trend of flat or decreasing revenues with all three as more people look to less expensive wireless packages and are cutting their home phone and cable (though, Telus has managed to increase their subscribers lately). I wonder if these companies will begin to target companies like Bell Aliant or other regional comapnies for acquisitions to maintain growth.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Telus is buying public mobile so anything is possible. But inregards to the OP, if you fell asleep for one day then work up the next, it's as if roger's stock didn't move. 

Silly stock market.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Telus is buying public mobile so anything is possible.


I'm hoping for - and somewhat speculating - a buyout of BA. Perhaps by BCE (I could be way off with this speculation, but would be nice/interesting).



Jungle said:


> Silly stock market.


Haha, that made me laugh :tongue-new:


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

for what it's worth:

http://business.financialpost.com/2...-is-canadas-weakest-wireless-carrier-analyst/


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

Canadian said:


> I'm hoping for - and somewhat speculating - a buyout of BA. Perhaps by BCE (I could be way off with this speculation, but would be nice/interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that made me laugh :tongue-new:


Yes, it's just a matter of time. BCE is already a minority shareholder in BA so it will be BCE or no one.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

To be honest the stock price slip gave me the chance to get into the stock.They are more than just wireless and these "analysts" change their mind monthly/daily.
Glad to get into the stock wish it was a month or so sooner.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Telus is buying public mobile so anything is possible. But inregards to the OP, if you fell asleep for one day then work up the next, it's as if roger's stock didn't move.
> 
> Silly stock market.


Ha ha, yes, no doubt about that!


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

MRT said:


> for what it's worth:
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2...-is-canadas-weakest-wireless-carrier-analyst/


I saw that too. Interesting.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

why did rogers ( RCI.B ) tumble again  to-day ?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

AMABILE said:


> why did rogers ( RCI.B ) tumble again  to-day ?


It is only off 1%. Doesn't have to be anything in particular for moves that small.

Added: It may be because Rogers is laying off a few staff in their media operations due to changing advertising methods.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

AMABILE said:


> why did rogers ( RCI.B ) tumble again  to-day ?


Why are complaining it being off 40cents when it is up by 6 dollars over the past 30 days or so? If you are unhappy with RCI.b performance over the past 30 days you really shouldn't be in the stock market.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Really?! Today RCI.B was up 0.45%  I bought last time RCI.B at 42.01 on VZ speculations couple of months ago and up 12% from this level + dividends


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Funny gibor, I did the opposite, sold all RCI.B in my TFSA with the recent run up and will likely put money into indexed ETF.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

About which run up are you talking about? YTD it's up just 4.2% , much less than XIU.... with 43% payout ratio and P/E < 13, yield 3.7% - imho it's a good investment at current levels... next Q they gonna raise dividends and they always raise 10% or more


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Mistype I guess...I got into RCI.B around $41. They will likely raise dividends.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down almost 10% YTD .......a dividend increase has been confirmed as MOA predicted above ........... raised by 5% ($1.74/yr to $1.83/yr). 

I might pick some up if it keeps slipping. The risk of a 4th telecom player entering from the U.S. is still present, however with a 9 year history of dividend increases, and a 5 year dividend growth rate of 14.7%, RCI.B still remains attractive to me.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked some up, it's not going down for the past few days


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

Down because revenue and profit growth is slowing more than expected. Dividend growth rate was also cut from 10% to 5% which I don't believe the street expected.


----------

